# rosewood and polyurethane



## ben r baker (Mar 4, 2009)

I made a box with three different kinds of wood: rosewood, maple and walnut. I put on an application of Watco Oil and let it dry for 3 days. After diluting the polyurethane 5% with mineral spirits I applied a coat and after amply time to dry, found the rosewood to be tacky (maple and walnut are dry and beautiful). Why is the rosewood tacky?


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Never have seen that happen..... but Ive never used poly on rosewood...ive always used a couple coats of sanding sealer first then applied a clear lacquer finish.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rosewood is a very oily wood. The oils in the wood are keeping the oilbase polyurethane from drying, and may for weeks.

After sanding the wood to apply the first finish, wipe down with acetone, and immediately afterward apply a coat of dewaxed shellac. You may need two coats of shellac. Then apply an oil base varnish, not a polyurethane.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

The oily nature of the wood causes this problem. I use teak, rosewood and cocobolo and with all oily woods you must clean with acetone before gluing and before finishing.


----------

